# How did you start your path as a network administrator.



## MrGreenJimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

hello everyone,

I just have a question for all the network admins who are already in the field.

what was your first job?

after you got your certifications, degrees, etc. what job did you land right after your education and how did that job help you in your advancement in network administration?

i would just like to know how everyone got started to see different perspectives because I myself am just starting a career in network admin and would like to have the opinions of other established network admins.

thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Why not tell us yours ?

BG


----------



## MrGreenJimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

oh sorry.

i myself am starting off new in the IT field.

i just got my bachelor's in CIS at Cal Poly Pomona.

So i was just asking about how the other network admins got to where they are.

like for instance where is a good starting point and where to go from there.

sorry about leaving out this detail.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Most likely today, they start at the bottom like a help desk and claw their way up. 

I see you got a degree, nice, but not necessary, got any certifications like A+ ?

BG


----------



## erenismoh (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi and Hello,

You know everyone of us wants to have a high/higher position
but in my case as a fresh graduate took up a bachelor's degree, now what i want to have or want to start is from the bottom, many of us doesn't know that what the school/universities taught us is just a super basics, basically having the bottom job like a technical support/desktop support can make us realize that having a higher position will need take time to have it we need to learn more we need to study and keep on studying, and once you came up with certification etc. that can help you to reach want you want.

i may say keep on reading don't ever stop everyday there are lot's of things is being discovered.

I've got a saying, Don't rush everything, everything has a purpose why you can't have want you want right now.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I started at the bottom and I worked my way up. 

One doesn't start out as a network administrator. I worked as an Operations Analyst for 6 years where I was also the go-to computer guy, as computers were my hobby. Afterwards, I got my first "real" IT job as a Field Service Tech, going to client sites (home and small business) to diagnose and repair computers, printers, and occasionally, servers. That experience later helped me to get a job as a Systems Administrator, performing workstation and server administration. Each job's experience prepared me for the next, and the next, and the next. Eventually I became a Senior Network Administrator. Now I write about it. 

I held no certifications when I got my first IT job as a Field Service Tech. I had a BS degree, but it was in Chemistry, not IT; a degree isn't required to get a job as a tech.


----------



## erenismoh (Jun 21, 2013)

Yah definitely true it is how you take everything in your like's to do what you want and what makes you feel comfortable with.


----------



## MrGreenJimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

BosonMichael said:


> I started at the bottom and I worked my way up.
> 
> One doesn't start out as a network administrator. I worked as an Operations Analyst for 6 years where I was also the go-to computer guy, as computers were my hobby. Afterwards, I got my first "real" IT job as a Field Service Tech, going to client sites (home and small business) to diagnose and repair computers, printers, and occasionally, servers. That experience later helped me to get a job as a Systems Administrator, performing workstation and server administration. Each job's experience prepared me for the next, and the next, and the next. Eventually I became a Senior Network Administrator. Now I write about it.
> 
> I held no certifications when I got my first IT job as a Field Service Tech. I had a BS degree, but it was in Chemistry, not IT; a degree isn't required to get a job as a tech.


Wow thanks for the reply Boson. Really opened my eyes about the the network administration career path. Now I question is it really worth going to college when you are going in the IT field. I know that if you want to be a doctor or an engineer of course it is required but I wonder about the IT field in general.

Then I ask what is the point of a college degree in the first place? Seems like a waste of time when you go out and apply for a job. Since they look at experience and certifications more then your college degree. I always questioned how the American school system ran things in IT.


----------



## erenismoh (Jun 21, 2013)

MrGreenJimmy said:


> Wow thanks for the reply Boson. Really opened my eyes about the the network administration career path. Now I question is it really worth going to college when you are going in the IT field. I know that if you want to be a doctor or an engineer of course it is required but I wonder about the IT field in general.
> 
> Then I ask what is the point of a college degree in the first place? Seems like a waste of time when you go out and apply for a job. Since they look at experience and certifications more then your college degree. I always questioned how the American school system ran things in IT.



Hi Jimmy,

Here's the point how would you be accepted in a work if you don't have the degree not actually a graduate one but you must at least study or took college right?.

All the companies are looking for a graduate with experience and sort of certification. what if you don't have exp. and cert. stuff and you did not took up college you think the company will accept you?


----------



## MrGreenJimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

erenismoh said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> Here's the point how would you be accepted in a work if you don't have the degree not actually a graduate one but you must at least study or took college right?.
> 
> All the companies are looking for a graduate with experience and sort of certification. what if you don't have exp. and cert. stuff and you did not took up college you think the company will accept you?


Well I think that it is a shame that most students do not take their education seriously. Instead a vast majority of them would just sit down in class and look at their facebook page while the professor was lecturing about the topic on hand.

I on the other hand paid attention in class and actually liked my major. I think that it is those majority of students that give the ones like me who like their major a bad name.

I think now that employers think that despite you have a college degree they do not take you as seriously any more. In America only 25% of people have a college degree and that by showing that you have one you are somebody that has dedication and commitment and are differentiate more then other people in American society. I just hope that getting a bachelor's degree was something that was not a waste of time and that hopefully some employers would see this perspective about a college degree.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

MrGreenJimmy said:


> Wow thanks for the reply Boson. Really opened my eyes about the the network administration career path. Now I question is it really worth going to college when you are going in the IT field. I know that if you want to be a doctor or an engineer of course it is required but I wonder about the IT field in general.
> 
> Then I ask what is the point of a college degree in the first place? Seems like a waste of time when you go out and apply for a job. Since they look at experience and certifications more then your college degree. I always questioned how the American school system ran things in IT.


Although a degree isn't required early in your IT career, it can still make you look more attractive to an employer. That said, it is important to note that a degree is NOT a valid substitute for experience - someone with four years of experience will always get a job over someone with a four year degree and NO experience. 

So if it isn't required to get into IT, why get a degree? Because a degree will open up opportunities _later in your career_ that DO require a degree, particularly supervisory and management positions. Therefore, I wholeheartedly recommend pursuing a degree... but I would advise that you do it _while_ you are working in IT, not _instead of_ working... because the experience you gain while actually DOING an IT job is invaluable.

Fortunately, you don't have to worry about whether or not to get a degree - because you've already GOT one. Use it - my BS in Chemistry hasn't hurt my career one bit!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

erenismoh said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> Here's the point how would you be accepted in a work if you don't have the degree not actually a graduate one but you must at least study or took college right?.
> 
> All the companies are looking for a graduate with experience and sort of certification. what if you don't have exp. and cert. stuff and you did not took up college you think the company will accept you?


That's not correct. "All the companies" aren't looking for graduates, because, as I mentioned, entry-level IT jobs don't generally require degrees.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

MrGreenJimmy said:


> Well I think that it is a shame that most students do not take their education seriously. Instead a vast majority of them would just sit down in class and look at their facebook page while the professor was lecturing about the topic on hand.
> 
> I on the other hand paid attention in class and actually liked my major. I think that it is those majority of students that give the ones like me who like their major a bad name.
> 
> ...


The reason why employers don't take degreed candidates seriously is for the reasons you mentioned in the first paragraph. And, unfortunately, everyone and his brother go to college these days... and in many cases, the degree programs have been watered down to accommodate people who had no business going to college in the first place (and that's my 2c).

Another reason why employers don't take degreed candidates seriously is because a degree doesn't mean you can actually DO the job... it simply shows that you have finished an extended course of study in a particular field. Sure, that shows perseverence and dedication, and it shows that you should have theoretical knowledge. But as you'll see when you get into "real" IT, what you learned in the classroom is often vastly different from how things work in the real world. 

Was it a waste of time? Of course not. The knowledge you have gained will be useful in helping you understand the theory behind the practical application, and it should help you to advance faster (as well as further).


----------



## MrGreenJimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

They have been very insightful!

I have been looking for entry level jobs in IT such as helpdesk, support and anything that has a junior or assistant in it.

I have been looking in indeed.com, craigslist and my school's job website.

Does anyone know of any other sites besides those two?

Again thanks for all the great responses!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

You should also check Dice.com, Monster.com, and CareerBuilder.com.


----------

